# WHATS THE LOWEST YOU WILL TAKE



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Man u guys kill me with that shit. I see it all the time on here.....whats the lowest you will take. What kinda question is that. Why dont you make your highest offer you are willing to pay and see if the seller accepts. Folks list things as OR BEST OFFER and people ask whats the lowest......uhhhh


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

So what's the LOWEST YOU WILL TAKE ???? LOL


----------



## srosa707 (Jun 28, 2011)

Its one of my favorite parts of this site!


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

can u pay you in new trident gum?


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

edelmiro13 said:


> So what's the LOWEST YOU WILL TAKE ???? LOL


 lol you beat me to it :roflmao:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Also the OBO is bull shit, if you post something for 10,000 OBO and have 10+ pages of offers and the best one is say 4,500 why haven't you taken that shit???? I think you should change your asking price to 10,000 FIRM....


----------



## Meskin (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a better one 

HOPPER FOR SALE piston pump to the front and then 5 days later cause you can't sell it you start taking shit off.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Would you accept food stamps as a down payment and then i can pay you monthly, gotta love LA craigslist :twak: :rofl: and the best calls and txts are the ones at 3 AM, answer the phone thinking somebody important calling needs help and you hear "Eyyy wats the lowest youll take for that money carlo" LOL


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Maybe they are just testing the waters


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

thats the low baller mafia.....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: hell yeah alot of cheap fuckers these days


----------



## cali530 (Jul 31, 2011)

the economy is fucked up but i dont hate on the low ballers that are willing to purchase the vehicle because i know everybody out has done it. i just hate the one that low ball and dont follow through with the purchase or just call just to call.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread is funny shit...but very true


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

What about the fuckers that call u about a ad on your car to just talk about their own car.


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

One thing I dont like is when the seller ttt's page 11 wit no pics, remind us again what you got playboy no offense


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL...I just got a what's the lowest you would take on my cutlass thread...followed by trying offer me a trade for like a quad....fuckin people


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

19stratus97 said:


> Maybe they are just testing the waters


that is my favorite....Testing the waters, don't really need to sell it or don't really want to sell it so I'm basically wasting both my time and your time by posting my car. I just want people to say that is a nice ride in my posts and if you do ask how much I want for it I will send you a PM so nobody can know the secret amount.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with all of you! I cant stand when people offer the stupidest trades for something in high demand, People need to use more common sense when making a trade offer instead of insulting the person. I also cant stand when people say OBO and they dont take any offers, fucker you said you would take the best offer so if your not willing to take the best offer then just put what your trying to get and call it a day. What about the sellers who want a trade or cash and when a serious buyer comes along they blow them off? I mean maybe they need a testing the waters section or maybe they could have a section called "tell me what my car is worth"


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Looking to trade let me see what's out their..not really hurting for money just wanna see..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

lilzuess said:


> Looking to trade let me see what's out their..not really hurting for money just wanna see..


yeah that too!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

lone star said:


> Man u guys kill me with that shit. I see it all the time on here.....whats the lowest you will take. What kinda question is that. Why dont you make your highest offer you are willing to pay and see if the seller accepts. Folks list things as OR BEST OFFER and people ask whats the lowest......uhhhh


So if in your mind you plan to offer the seller 10k but you use your brain and ask.. whats the lowest you are willing to take and the sellers says 9.5k...... Hmmm.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

lilzuess said:


> Looking to trade let me see what's out their..not really hurting for money just wanna see..


Now this one is funny....


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

imho it never hurts to ask .. but ONLY and i say ONLY when you are serious .. if im sellin some shit for say $10k .. and someone says whats the lowest you will go, and i say $9300 ... if you have $9300 you better be serious

then again .. i answer all questions like that with a solid "we can talk in person about the price after you check out the car" ... 

i dont need cheerleaders tryin to collect pics or talk me down .. i only ask when im serious and i expect the same

then again LIL is 85-90% people with no car, no money, no job, etc .. so you cant expect much tryin to sell here


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

A lot of the cheapskates aren't knowledgeable anyway. They wouldn't even know what a fair price for a certain car would be in the first place, even if they actually had the money. All they know is the basics. Like a clean 64 is worth a lot more than the 5k they offer.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Not just what's the lowest u will take, but after u tell them, they offer u thousands less!?!? Wth???

Or the fools that see ur car is listed for $18k, but offer u $9k and tell u to work with them?!?!?! WTF!?!?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Yup. The thing is there is a difference between a shrewd negotiator and a dumb fuck cheapskate.


:yes: Dreamers.....


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

I GOT ONE!

YOUR SELLING SOMETHING FOR $10.000 AND YOU DROP THE PRICE BELOW WHAT YOU WOULD NORMALLY SETTLE FOR. LETS SAY $7800 JUST BECAUSE YOU DON'T NEED IT OR YOU FEEL SORRY FOR THE LITTLE BASTARD THAT'S HAGGLING YOU .. THEN HE TELLS YOU HE HAS ONLY GOT $5500 AND ASKS YOU COULD YOU HOLD IT FOR HIM FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS WHILE HE ROUNDS UP THE REST OF THE CASH..


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Selling for my homeboy.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Venom62 said:


> *Not just what's the lowest u will take, but after u tell them, they offer u thousands less!*?!? Wth???
> 
> Or the fools that see ur car is listed for $18k, but offer u $9k and tell u to work with them?!?!?! WTF!?!?


I had a dude do just that exact thing.....I answered with, "Look the price up of these cars, fly out here, look at it so you can understand why I'm asking what I am". Got to say, homeboy did fly out here and took it with him.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ChocolateThriller said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: hell yeah alot of cheap fuckers these days


:yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Venom62 said:


> Not just what's the lowest u will take, but after u tell them, they offer u thousands less!?!? Wth???
> 
> Or the fools that see ur car is listed for $18k, but offer u $9k and tell u to work with them?!?!?! WTF!?!?


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

What's the price?





PM sent


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

payfred said:


> What's the price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!!! Yes Fred!!!


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

lone star said:


> Man u guys kill me with that shit. I see it all the time on here.....whats the lowest you will take. What kinda question is that. Why dont you make your highest offer you are willing to pay and see if the seller accepts. Folks list things as OR BEST OFFER and people ask whats the lowest......uhhhh


That's some real shit . Or they tell you to hold it for them and you hold it and then they come back 4-8k short and then they want pics of every thing and can't afford it .!!!!!!real shit


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lmao.these posts are.comedy and true
I had a guy offer me a 94 chevy dually to trade straight across for my 64 ragg ss
And another guy wanted to trade his 93 big body straight across for my 64 ragg ss I thought it was a joke all.I could do was laugh lol and just say.not interested


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

"Not hurting for money at all, just testing the waters trying to see whats out there 20,000 FIRM" *2 weeks later* "Wtf Nobody wants a good car or something?? 10,000 FIRM thats the LOWEST I'll take" *2 more weeks of bumps* "First thing closest to 5 grand takes it, moving out of state, need it gone"


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

payfred said:


> What's the price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS THE ONE THAT KILL'S ME. WHAT IS THE BIG SECRET? damm if it's too much it's to much... but spill it already!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

"just testing the waters"


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

How about the people who ask a shitload of questions, get your hopes up, then "too bad you're not closer, I'd be all over that"


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

lowlowlow said:


> How about the people who ask a shitload of questions, get your hopes up, then "too bad you're not closer, I'd be all over that"


Or/And "I wish I had the money"


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Do it run good?


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

I LIKE IT WHEN U HAVE POSTED *"MISC IMPALA CHROME UNDIES OR RANDOM IMPALA STUFF FITS YEARS 1958-64" *& IT NEVER FAILS THAT SOME G-BODY BUILDER WILL PM U & AX F THEM PARTS WILL FIT THERE CUTLASS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. 

"NO THESE A-ARMS WONT FIT YOUR TRAINING DAY MONTE CARLO!!!!"


I ALSO HAD THIS CAT HOUND ME FOR MY RAG I HAD FOR SALE AWHILE BACK BUG THE FUK OUTTA ME SHOOTIN ALL THESE PRICES & 1 TIME FINALLY SAID "COME PICK IT UP" TO A PRICE/OFFER *HE *NAMED,HE THEN BUSTED OUT WITH THE "WHATS WRONG WITH IT???"EVENTUALLY HE DIDNT GET THE CAR OFF OF ME.NEEDLESS TO SAY EVEN IF THEY THROW A NUMBER OUT THEIR 4 UR SHIT & U SAY "OK",THEY'LL STILL TIRE KICK OR HAGGLE U DOWN 4 LESS.THATS Y LOWRIDING HASNT PROGRESSED N MANY AREAS,CUZ PEOPLE R TOOOOOO DAMN CHEAP!!!!!!


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What's your bottom dollar?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't mind people asking ?'s when I have something for sale, but please don't waste both my or your time if you're not really even interested in what's for sale and start asking ?'s anyways.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Do it leak oil?


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

people tryin to come up. You see a car and seller is asking 10-11,000 what makes you think he's gonna take 6000 or 7000. people need to have common sense when they make an offer or don't make one at all.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I found that whenever that question come up, and if you sell on here long enough it will,I tell them that the Price is the Price.Now maybe we can work out something on the shipping,but it is what it is.I don't mind people trying to work a good deal for themselves,I get that,but use common sense.I told one guy I was selling here on layitlow and he told me that layitlow should change their name to the LBC, Low Ball Central.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Man I hate when people post 

Lowrider for sale , pumps and wheels not included ,,,..


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Sellers make me crazy. I always find these old rust buckets and the owners think they deserve a ridiculous price because they saw the same model sell on Mecum auctions for $80K.


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry for wasting your time but I have to ask the wife first.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

CCC925 said:


> Sorry for wasting your time but I have to ask the wife first.


^makes me homicidal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

brokeass mfkers get on my nerves when you try to sell a vehicle. especially fools from another state that don't have the lunch monies to pay for a transporter to buy a vehicle. smh....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

divine69impala said:


> What about the fuckers that call u about a ad on your car to just talk about their own car.


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DanielDucati said:


> :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> ^makes me homicidal


LOL


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

What about when you're trying to sell ur cas as is and people start asking stupid ass questions like how much for just the wheels? Or how much for the set up


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

2 of my favorites. . Do you still have it? And, will it fit on my car? The first pertaining mostly to CL ads, but the second... man, do your own homework and school yourself. I spent a lot of money not doing my homework first. I learned from my mistakes.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man if i had a cent for any stupid trade i got offered or ask to donate it to them


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

slo said:


> man if i had a cent for any stupid trade i got offered or ask to donate it to them


:tears:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a dumbass ask me how many miles does it get per gallon I was like ITS A 61 IMPALA WITH A 350 NOT A GAWD DAMN SMART CAR


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

any roost?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Isn't this part of negotiating? When you sell something, yes, you want the most for it; when you buy, you want to pay the least. I always sell my stuff high..if i get it, koo! I just come up with the bottom price...When i buy, I never buy from a firm price--I dont know why, but i think its bad business....youre on a classified ad, not retail...gotta know how to play the game...Sell high, buy low...I understand the quad for a regal type questions...but you never know until you ask right?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Isn't this part of negotiating? When you sell something, yes, you want the most for it; when you buy, you want to pay the least. I always sell my stuff high..if i get it, koo! I just come up with the bottom price...When i buy, I never buy from a firm price--I dont know why, but i think its bad business....youre on a classified ad, not retail...gotta know how to play the game...Sell high, buy low...I understand the quad for a regal type questions...but you never know until you ask right?


A firm price helps keep the tire kickers away and saves all the bs of negotiating. Same difference as listing high and wasting time with someone talking you down and then never completing the deal. Happens on here constantly. When a pm says "what's the lowest?" Then most of the time they're not a buyer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jjarez79 said:


> Isn't this part of negotiating? When you sell something, yes, you want the most for it; when you buy, you want to pay the least. I always sell my stuff high..if i get it, koo! I just come up with the bottom price...When i buy, I never buy from a firm price--I dont know why, but i think its bad business....youre on a classified ad, not retail...gotta know how to play the game...Sell high, buy low...I understand the quad for a regal type questions...but you never know until you ask right?


Some quads are like buying a car, 7500. People are into that. I sold.mine for like 500 and it was rustedm didnt run on 2 flats.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

My favorite is the broke ass ***** in the back of a grand marquis lookin like he just bought his wardrobe at the bizaar talkin bout how much??? like his bitch ass could even afford the frame on my ride...dumb ass ******


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Sixtaillights said:


> 2 of my favorites. . Do you still have it? And, will it fit on my car? The first pertaining mostly to CL ads, but the second... man, do your own homework and school yourself. I spent a lot of money not doing my homework first. I learned from my mistakes.


First question is legit. I ask if somebody still has the parts I want if it's an old ad/post.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

What's the most you will take?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

"Since you have had it for sale a while what's the cheapest u go"

Wtf. If i wanted to sell cheap id done that when I posted it


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

"I'll give you 300 dollars and my honda for it"

Motherfucker I was just driving to get something to eat, I told u it wasn't for sell and yet you still got the balls to lowball me.

My favorite though was when some fucking jackass SCRATCHED his fucking number on the hood, while it was in gray primer.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Courage said:


> "I'll give you 300 dollars and my honda for it"
> 
> Motherfucker I was just driving to get something to eat, I told u it wasn't for sell and yet you still got the balls to lowball me.
> 
> My favorite though was when some fucking jackass SCRATCHED his fucking number on the hood, while it was in gray primer.


Did u call him?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Courage said:


> "I'll give you 300 dollars and my honda for it"
> 
> Motherfucker I was just driving to get something to eat, I told u it wasn't for sell and yet you still got the balls to lowball me.
> 
> My favorite though was when some fucking jackass SCRATCHED his fucking number on the hood, while it was in gray primer.


Holy shit that's dumb. I vandalized your car with my phone number.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slo said:


> "Since you have had it for sale a while what's the cheapest u go"
> 
> Wtf. If i wanted to sell cheap id done that when I posted it


:roflmao: got a fool wanting to offer me a paint job right now for a vehicle i have for sale. wtf is he going to paint, the 1942? shieet....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao: got a fool wanting to offer me a paint job right now for a vehicle i have for sale. wtf is he going to paint, the 1942? shieet....


any rust? Whats the lowest u will do?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Cash is king


----------



## richardgreen (Feb 14, 2014)

I actually shit talk people who say that shit in the first email you can tell if they are serious if they offer me some low ball ill be like yeah ya know it needs this this and that and lead on for a wile and seal the deal with a winner like oh ya I forgot to mention its on the tip of my dick come get some lol I got offered a trade on my old b2200 with a 2 pump for a "very expencive" hideous.rapper looking watch I told him to toss my salad haha I fuckin hate craigslist


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao: got a fool wanting to offer me a paint job right now for a vehicle i have for sale. wtf is he going to paint, the 1942? shieet....


Hahaha,

"Nice car you got, can I have it if I paint it?"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

richardgreen said:


> I actually shit talk people who say that shit in the first email you can tell if they are serious if they offer me some low ball ill be like yeah ya know it needs this this and that and lead on for a wile and seal the deal with a winner like oh ya I forgot to mention its on the tip of my dick come get some lol I got offered a trade on my old b2200 with a 2 pump for a "very expencive" hideous.rapper looking watch I told him to toss my salad haha I fuckin hate craigslist


ha fkn hate CL!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I get mothafkas talking about "ll trade your these 3 wrecked 97' f150s that you can make into one good one for your 64" :uh:

even if YOU made them int one good one i wouldnt want it..


on my last listing i posted *"NO TRADES because if you dont want it I PROBABLY DONT WANT IT EITHER"*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Cash is king


x2, always tell them i buy cash, sell cash.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slo said:


> *"NO TRADES because if you dont want it I PROBABLY DONT WANT IT EITHER"*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate people sometimes


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

payfred said:


> I hate people sometimes


for me its most of the time


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

richardgreen said:


> I actually shit talk people who say that shit in the first email you can tell if they are serious if they offer me some low ball ill be like yeah ya know it needs this this and that and lead on for a wile and seal the deal with a winner like oh ya I forgot to mention its on the tip of my dick come get some lol I got offered a trade on my old b2200 with a 2 pump for a "very expencive" hideous.rapper looking watch I told him to toss my salad haha I fuckin hate craigslist


:roflmao:thats a good one....


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

This topic lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> LOL...I just got a what's the lowest you would take on my cutlass thread...followed by trying offer me a trade for like a quad....fuckin people


Oh dam they offered you a quad?? U better jump on that.. That's a come up for u..

Haha yea I know what you mean.. Just cauz it's a little gBody it don't mean it don't got no value.. It's still worth a good 600-1500 bucks .. 

Quads haha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Some them quads are expensive. Like ten racks


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

lone star said:


> Some them quads are expensive. Like ten racks


Can-Am renegade 1000 used go for like 12 g's


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep.. Wish I had a lil gBody so I could trade it for some good quads or jet skis ! ! 

So what's the most y'all would pay for a little gBody?? Gets me I see a add that reads 

"Gbody" trade for a 61-64 running impala"... Like really .. And it's funny they serious bout it ..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Or the ppl that have impalas and they want like 25k for wierd looking 68 impala custom ..

I mean yes it's a lil more reasonable to ask for a good amount on an impala but some ppl

Really do be putting their cars Ina very high value standard. I'm sure "what is the lowest you will take" will never go out of style

$bumb


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Do it ride gud?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

This


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

When they ask me what's the lowest that I'm willing to take. I respond with, "what's the highest you are willing to pay?
The stupid look on their face is hilarious


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I got 20k to spend..whats out there

or

Post one photo and no description then put...Make me and offer


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

Yep them wannabe layitlobalers!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> I got 20k to spend..whats out there
> 
> or
> 
> Post one photo and no description then put...Make me and offer


The first part is legit if they are actually a buyer with $$$. 
The post one pic an ask best offer to me means they're just looking for attention, not a sale. Shouldn't have to interrogate a so called seller just to get info about the car they claim to be selling. True sellers post tons of clear pics, info, history, video, location, and a PRICE.


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Will you take payments mfs live half across the country 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pjeezy415 (Sep 14, 2013)

I love craigslist, but i hate the haters. especially the 1's you turn down with there silly offers. wow. then they flag.wow.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck with your sale


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate craigslist....! Shyt full of low ballers ! 

Then u got the lazy resellers who wanna buy shyt for 100 then sell it for 400 etc..

Hahaha and they do be the ones who flag ppl and shops. U right on that.. Haters


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.... can you hold it for me, i get paid next week.


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Do it leak oil?


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you take payments?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im a lowballer just because im on that dave ramsey plan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> Im a lowballer just because im on that dave ramsey plan


He has a website that charges to be a member, so whats his real agenda


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

on1 said:


> View attachment 1444473


Winter is coming but that also means income tax season $$$$$


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

jdfx1 said:


> Winter is coming but that also means income tax season $$$$$
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oooo yeah time for 15% increase on all sales.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Are you sure that's the lowest you will take?


??? Wtf... Low ballers have no shame ...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

aphustle said:


> Are you sure that's the lowest you will take?
> 
> 
> ??? Wtf... Low ballers have no shame ...


Lmao. Or the Craigslist triple negotiation. First they email an offer, then call for directions with a lower offer, then show up offering even less and get mad when you tell em hell no to the last insulting offer.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^^


This...


I stopped posting shit up cauz of ^^^^


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Would you accept food stamps as a down payment and then i can pay you monthly, gotta love LA craigslist :twak: :rofl: and the best calls and txts are the ones at 3 AM, answer the phone thinking somebody important calling needs help and you hear "Eyyy wats the lowest youll take for that money carlo" LOL


money dnt sleep.. if someone call me at 3am and im slanging something.. then im talking to em


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lone star said:


> He has a website that charges to be a member, so whats his real agenda


Gotta hustle..... i burned my discs.... so he isnt getting paid off me yo


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

slo said:


> Oooo yeah time for 15% increase on all sales.


Yup


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> money dnt sleep.. if someone call me at 3am and im slanging something.. then im talking to em


 I'm not. Not worth my time. Besides pusssy, nothing ever good happen to me round 3am....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Trades welcome..

Hey i have a 82 chevy van it dont run but the tranny is rebuilt! And it has new windshield wipers


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

No trades!!
Got nothing but trade offers so far.
Best one yet was a 76 ford pinto lol


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Then the sympathy card it's for my dad or its for my kid I've had those before


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

BRADFORD said:


> No trades!!
> Got nothing but trade offers so far.
> Best one yet was a 76 ford pinto lol


Those old pintos are getting hard to find 
They make awesome donor cars for old rod builders 
They have the mustang II front end. 

And no joke but I constantly help my lowrider people and I'm 
Constantly getting fucked over. I don't even expect to make profit 
Dealing with lowriders.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ I did a tad bit of crying there. Why are my 
Sentences getting stacked real short?


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

I like the ones that offer a 12-1500 dollar car for even trade on 10k car, then gets pissed off and calls your a car a pos. I repond, :"If its such a POS, why ya want it?" That usually fuks their thinking up and they start stumbling. LOL


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Had the exact same thing with some idiot who wanted to trade his 2001 Accord for my Deuce. Some people, no vale.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

How about the time that I posted one of my 64's for sale on Craigslist for 14k and I get a caller that sounds pretty cool and very interested and talking about how he wants to come check it out. We stay on the phone for a good 20 minutes or so and after I give him my address he says so that's 1400 right? I said excuse me.. He replies your ad states 14, I said yea 14000! I was pretty pissed that he wasted my time and that someone could be so ignorant.


----------

